# Simple Tips To Improve Golf Swing



## willfant (Sep 10, 2010)

*First,* always remember to look. Whether you're playing at your local course, or practicing your swing along at the driving range, odds are you have seen a few golfers use a technique that has given them the ability to hit the ball farther than you have ever dreamed was possible. Besides feeling inferior to their talent, do not be afraid to take note of their technique. How they stand, their body position and even how they lift the club may help you make tweaks to your own technique. Even the littlest change might have a positive effect, helping you to improve golf swing.
*
Second,* consider having someone video tape your swing or practice in front of a mirror. While it's nearly impossible to view what you do wrong, having someone video tape you provides the ability to playback your swing so you can critique what you are doing wrong. A mirror can give you the same result, but video can be better. That way you are able to replay it and possibly begin a library so over time you may see how far your golf swing has come.

*Third,* consider purchasing a video on how to improve your swing. Such as any other subject, one of the easiest ways to learn new tips and tricks is to buy a video created by the pros. Videos can teach you the appropriate technique and then it's up to you to duplicate that technique. While it may take some trial and error, a video gives you a simple reference to refer back to.

*Fourth,* consider enlisting the help of a local golf pro. Depending on where you reside, many courses may have a resident golf pro who offers either group or private lessons. If you go into it with an open mind, a licensed pro can do wonders to help improve golf swing. Just if you realize that your swing needs help, a pro can do wonders to break you of what you are doing wrong while teaching you what's right.

*Fifth,* always be wary of your body position. When you have been playing golf for just about any length of time, odds are you know that improper body position could make you hit the ball anywhere but down the fairway. If you have spent any period of time learning new tricks, you will want to make sure you make a conscious effort to concentrate to your body position. If you realize that you are out of position, make a change before you swing. One minor adjustment may help improve golf swing for years to come.

*Sixth,* never rush your swing. Whether you have already been developing a bad game, or you are inside a rush to complete because you are on a period crunch, rushing your swing can cause you to use improper form that may have a negative effect on your ball placement. No matter how busy your schedule, take the time to slow down. While it might have a few extra minutes, you have nothing but a greater score to gain.

*Finally,* be sure to practice, practice, and practice. All the tips in the world is not going to help you improve your score unless you practice, and practice often. If in case you have ever heard the idea that practice makes perfect, this could not be truer than for the sport of golf. If you wish to improve golf swing, then most definitely get out to the range and practice the tips you have learned.

These are a few of the most popular tips that can help improve golf swing. Remember to slow down and enlist the assistance of others and you'll be on your way to improving your swing for years to come.

Learn how to improve your golf swing and cut your Handicap by 7-12 Strokes and Lengthen your Drive overnight. For More Free Golf Tips Go To my site clicking on that link: Golf - Improve Golf Swing

I hope that tips help you to improve your golf swing!


----------



## dadamson (Aug 2, 2010)

Great tips there! I love that they have been broken down into sections, very easy to read


----------



## willfant (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks for comment!


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Starting Out*

Excellent Post.

I would add to focus on getting the basics right first. The posture, stance, grip and your aim and alignment. Once these things are right you give yourself the best chance of making a great golf swing.


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

For me the biggest thing is not to rush the swing, these tips are really useful, I've probably heard most of them before but its good for me to read them again (takes me a few times before things sink in!) so i remind myself what I should be doing instead of going back to hit and hope! thanks!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

For me focusing on the "one piece take away" seems to help keep my swing problems to a minimum. Probably should have focused on that more today.


----------



## willfant (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks guys.  For me watch videos is the best way to learn a good swing.


----------



## falcon1959 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Basics before power*

Getting the basics correct is important before you even attempt to generate power in your swing. The basics are like the foundations of your home, if they are not done properly, what follows can easily come crashing down.


----------



## willfant (Sep 10, 2010)

If we have good hand we have a good swing. I post some good tips in my site to improve hands and improve golf swing. You can go to Golf Swing - Get Better Hands To Improve Your Golf Swing


----------

